# Mf 1552



## Hank49 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a 1552 with power shuttle. I bought the maintenance book for this tractor and it says that it has a drain plug that needs to be taken out yearly to drain oil/water from the bell housing area, which would lead me to believe the clutch is a dry clutch, but I have also heard that the power shuttle has a wet clutch. Can someone please help me with this issue. 

The clutch seems to be slipping in the rabbit 4th and will not take off.

Thanks for any help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

See the other post on the same issue.


----------

